# signature help



## dak1b (Jul 8, 2009)

how do you make your own personal signature copyright mark on ur pic...to show ur took the picture?

thanks!


----------



## RONDAL (Jul 8, 2009)

youtube my friend.  its a bit of a process in CS3, gimp, or whichever graphics editing program you have, and depending what exactly you want to do, whether its simply letters, a handwritten signature, or a logo.

at the end of the entire process you will want to create an action so that you can add it really quickly


----------



## Figment (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have a webhost, you could try different Galleries. I use PhotoPost (It's not free) but there are a few free ones out there, like Coppermine and 4images. These galleries can be set up to automatically add a watermark image of your choosing. 

Just a thought


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2009)

You can use the Text tool in any image editor like GIMP or any Photoshop applications like Elements or the various CS levels.

When you want to add the copyright symbol hold down the Alt key as you enter 0169 on the number keypad : © .


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rather than making an action, you could also make a brush.

Create your signature, what ever you want - text, handwritten, some kind of logo...
Make a selection of it, then make a brush from the selection.

This way, you can put it anywhere on the photo, in any color, any opacity, and at any size - with one click.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 9, 2009)

If your are using photoshop cs4 here is a link for the copyright symbol

One-Click Access To The Copyright Symbol, And More | Tip of the Day | Planet Photoshop


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2009)

Making a brush is a good way too.

I like to vary the color of my text and slightly vary some embossing and shadow effects.

Using the above method isn't quite as easy as they would like you to believe. It does become a 1-click selection after a couple of key strokes, clicks followed by a couple more clicks and operations to get the thing into your image, but hey, knock yourself out. There's usually several ways to accomplish the same thing in Photoshop.

Just open the type tool, use the Alt key and enter 0169 and it will even be in the same font/color as your other text.

© 2009 Drizzel Bay Photography
© 2009 Drizzel Bay Photography
© 2009 Drizzel Bay Photography
© 2009 Drizzel Bay Photography
© 2009 Drizzel Bay Photography


----------



## dak1b (Jul 9, 2009)

ok im using cs3...how do i make watermark?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2009)

Same way as your original question, but you'll want the opacity to be low (maybe about 20%).


EDIT

One reason a brush would be a good option.

You don't have to have two seperate actions.  You just use one brush and adjust the opacity as you see fit.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 10, 2009)

Heh. I use LR2 and Mogrify. It work's nicely.


----------



## Msalicat (Nov 10, 2011)

I've tried using Alt 0169 in PS CS4 and it's not working - it's on a laptop (I don't know whether that makes any difference or not)???

Please help


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2011)

Msalicat said:


> I've tried using Alt 0169 in PS CS4 and it's not working - it's on a laptop (I don't know whether that makes any difference or not)???
> 
> Please help



Is the numeric keypad imbedded into the keyboard?  You may need to toggle the keypad on.


----------



## KmH (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;

You have to use the number keypad, not the numbers across the top of your laptop keyboard.


----------



## martanh (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok there are many ways that can help u to create ur own signature. I will advise u photoshop any version u have CS 2 , 3,4,5 . Firsr you need to create the signature by handwriting and scan it to use it in photoshop on your computer OR you can create signature by many different font on your computer by using TEXT tool in Photoshop. When you have ur favorite signature , the second thing is save it as brush , because next time you dont need to create signature again , u just use your signature brush that u've created and click on where ever place you want on your pic , choose whatever color and size u like . So that's it. You can also find a visual lesson on youtube and google by keyword: "creating brush on photoshop" hope you enjoy it . If you have any problems, feel free to contact me and I will help you as much as I can.


----------

